# Algae on Ada soil????



## primo (Jul 28, 2013)

Post the specs of your tank to give people more info on your setup. Near impossible to give any help without details!


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

thanks. tank specs...

11.4 Gallon
18 Inch finnex ray 2
running 3 filters
light stays on for 8 hours at the most.

Ferts:
Flourish, Excel, Iron every other day. 

im not too good with explaininh my specs..?


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

That's a lot of light considering you're not using CO2. Try to raise your light an inch or so, or at least reduce your light period to 6 hours. It doesn't look like a light speckle of algae, you've got a mini farm started. Or maybe even a few days on a tank blackout will help.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

bitFUUL said:


> That's a lot of light considering you're not using CO2. Try to raise your light an inch or so, or at least reduce your light period to 6 hours. It doesn't look like a light speckle of algae, you've got a mini farm started. Or maybe even a few days on a tank blackout will help.


Sorry forgot to mention!! 

I have a c02 pressurized system. Still learning how to balance my tank...


----------

